# Gesy contributions - important information for s1 holders



## nhowarth (Dec 6, 2017)

*The Cyprus Ministry of Health has confirmed that it will become necessary for S1 certificate holders to demonstrate their entitlement to free healthcare and in turn they will not be subjected to contributions to GESY (the Cyprus General Health System.)*

You are most likely to be asked to produce such evidence to the Cyprus Inland Revenue Department, who originated the requirement and to banks if you have deposits that earn interest paid in Cyprus.

To request the Letter of Confirmation to your S1 holder entitlement, you are asked to send an email to the Medical Card Department, Ministry of Health, Nicosia using one of the following email addresses;

Mr Soteris Stratis ([email protected]) or
Mrs Tasoula Michael ([email protected])

quoting:

Your Full name
Date of birth
ID number

Married couples; please send one email showing details of both husband and wife. A confirmation letter will be issued addressed to the husband or pensioner in the marriage.

You will receive the Confirmation Letter via email within a few days of applying. The letter is valid indefinitely.

To assist Mr Soteris and his department in this matter he asks that all S1 holders share this message with eligible friends and other expat groups. Where neighbours/friends do not have internet/email access, please assist by applying on their behalf.

If you require more detailed information, please call the Cyprus Ministry of Health Medical Card Department on 22605349


----------



## The Bond (Mar 4, 2017)

Hi
Are we talking here about people who hav'nt yet applied to be in GESY and by ID number do you mean TAX or GESY ID number. Also if your still paying UK tax only how does that work, am in the process of registering tax here.
Sorry so many questions ,,

cheers

John


----------



## nhowarth (Dec 6, 2017)

The Bond said:


> do you mean TAX or GESY ID number.


Your ID number is shown on your MEU1/MEU3 document.

As for registering with the Tax Department, see https://www.expatforum.com/expats/cyprus-expat-forum-expats-living-cyprus/1488016-register-tax.html

Regards,


----------



## Labronia (Dec 28, 2016)

My accountant has just contacted me to prepare for 2019 Cyprus Tax Return and she requested a copy of this letter along with my usual financial documents. She gets it all ready and then I see her in January to check everything before it is submitted on-line.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

I am pleased to be able to report that this, for once, has proved to be simple and efficient process. I received our confirmation letters approximately 1 hours after applying.

Pete


----------



## mikensue26 (Jan 6, 2019)

Labronia said:


> My accountant has just contacted me to prepare for 2019 Cyprus Tax Return and she requested a copy of this letter along with my usual financial documents. She gets it all ready and then I see her in January to check everything before it is submitted on-line.


Sorry to hijack this thread but, I have a question/query am I right in saying you complete tax forms/pay tax at the end of the year?


----------



## nhowarth (Dec 6, 2017)

You should complete your Tax Return by 31 July the following year. And the latest you can pay is also 31 July.

I usually complete the form as soon as their issued - and pay immediately.

Check out Guidelines for the submission of the Income Tax Return - Employee for the tax year 2018

Regards,


----------

